# British Embassy



## MaidenScotland

Iam appalled at the lack of action by the British Embassy to help it's subjects at this time.. every other embassy jumped the minute the trouble started but this British stiff upper lip was taken too far.. I am writing to William Hague as I am aware of people who live with British subjects that were flown back to the U.K last week despite not holding a U.K or indeed a European passport.
I know that Gamal has a British Passport through his grandmother but I want to know how his wife and children managed to get to the U.K so fast or were they allowed to go without a visa?

Maiden
__________________


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Iam appalled at the lack of action by the British Embassy to help it's subjects at this time.. every other embassy jumped the minute the trouble started but this British stiff upper lip was taken too far.. I am writing to William Hague as I am aware of people who live with British subjects that were flown back to the U.K last week despite not holding a U.K or indeed a European passport.
> I know that Gamal has a British Passport through his grandmother but I want to know how his wife and children managed to get to the U.K so fast or were they allowed to go without a visa?
> 
> Maiden
> __________________


I think all European embassies have taken the same approach here: we advice our citizens to leave Egypt asap but get yourself a ticket on a commercial flight as we have not activated an evacuation plan  so basically, you're on your own

For me is not having to pay for the fare, is the thought of going through Cairo airport at the moment that's keeping me put. I am not impressed and I have let them know already


----------



## Veronica

My Husband and I were saying we could not beleive how little help the British embassies appeared to be giving British citizens in this crisis. 
I always thought that was one of the things they were there for, to help their citizens in times of crisis.
Glad that you are safely out of there Chris


----------



## MaidenScotland

Veronica said:


> My Husband and I were saying we could not beleive how little help the British embassies appeared to be giving British citizens in this crisis.
> I always thought that was one of the things they were there for, to help their citizens in times of crisis.
> Glad that you are safely out of there Chris




I personally know a girl who holds an asian passport who lives with a brit and she was flown to the U.K last week on the basis that she lives with a Brit!!! How is that morally and legally correct and fair?


----------



## lostsheep

MaidenScotland said:


> I know that Gamal has a British Passport through his grandmother but I want to know how his wife and children managed to get to the U.K so fast or were they allowed to go without a visa?
> 
> Maiden
> __________________


What are the residency and citizenship laws in the U.K. Many countries if you
attain citizenship then you're wife and spouse become eligible for citizenship
and passport. Just assume Gamal and rest of family probably had a British Passport.
Many politicians, businessman, and people well off financially have more than
one passport in case of need to leave their home country in a hurry.


----------



## MaidenScotland

lostsheep said:


> What are the residency and citizenship laws in the U.K. Many countries if you
> attain citizenship then you're wife and spouse become eligible for citizenship
> and passport. Just assume Gamal and rest of family probably had a British Passport.
> Many politicians, businessman, and people well off financially have more than
> one passport in case of need to leave their home country in a hurry.




It is not an automatic right to a passport if you marry a UK citizen...
Yes I am well aware of people having two passports but I wonder how you can help govern a country when you are holding another passport??


----------



## GM1

boys with dual nationality are not allowed in the Egyptian army! (they have to get an exemption though), but a president with dual nationality is no problem?!?!?!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> I personally know a girl who holds an asian passport who lives with a brit and she was flown to the U.K last week on the basis that she lives with a Brit!!! How is that morally and legally correct and fair?


I got this real weird accent.......Should I move to the airport and tell them that I'm a "British citizen" that lost his passport? 

Ok don't freak out folks! Was a joke! 

But seriously, they're just politicians, shouldn't really surprise you


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> I got this real weird accent.......Should I move to the airport and tell them that I'm a "British citizen" that lost his passport?
> 
> Ok don't freak out folks! Was a joke!
> 
> But seriously, they're just politicians, shouldn't really surprise you




No this guy is not in politics... he is a teacher!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> No this guy is not in politics... he is a teacher!!!


Hmmmmmm, are you encouraging me to do it? I can pretend that I'm an English teacher that lost his papers 

Where I'm stuck, I wouldn't probably make it alive to the airport, but if you're encouraging me then I can take the chances


----------



## SHendra

I too feel a bit dishearted by our embassy. Took me days to get hold of someone in Alexs cause whenever I tried to phone abroad either my credit ran dry or I kept getting 'wrong number' when it was the right number. 

I found a good flight I can get on next Friday if all goes well tomorrow or Monday. My only problem then will be to get to El Borg outside of Alexs. It's a night flight to (meaning id have to leave Alexs at around 10pm or 11pm to get to the airport for 1am to fly for 3ish) but in regard to my son it be the easiest one for me to do since he'll sleep it! Only a 2 hour stop over in Turkey also which is just in time for the little lad breakfast and a nappy change before on to London! For me this flight is ideal.. So fingers crossed!


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> I too feel a bit dishearted by our embassy. Took me days to get hold of someone in Alexs cause whenever I tried to phone abroad either my credit ran dry or I kept getting 'wrong number' when it was the right number.
> 
> I found a good flight I can get on next Friday if all goes well tomorrow or Monday. My only problem then will be to get to El Borg outside of Alexs. It's a night flight to (meaning id have to leave Alexs at around 10pm or 11pm to get to the airport for 1am to fly for 3ish) but in regard to my son it be the easiest one for me to do since he'll sleep it! Only a 2 hour stop over in Turkey also which is just in time for the little lad breakfast and a nappy change before on to London! For me this flight is ideal.. So fingers crossed!




Good luck.. let us know you have arrived safe x


----------



## hurghadapat

SHendra said:


> I too feel a bit dishearted by our embassy. Took me days to get hold of someone in Alexs cause whenever I tried to phone abroad either my credit ran dry or I kept getting 'wrong number' when it was the right number.
> 
> I found a good flight I can get on next Friday if all goes well tomorrow or Monday. My only problem then will be to get to El Borg outside of Alexs. It's a night flight to (meaning id have to leave Alexs at around 10pm or 11pm to get to the airport for 1am to fly for 3ish) but in regard to my son it be the easiest one for me to do since he'll sleep it! Only a 2 hour stop over in Turkey also which is just in time for the little lad breakfast and a nappy change before on to London! For me this flight is ideal.. So fingers crossed!


Excellent.....hope it all goes smoothly for you and the little fella


----------



## lostsheep

DeadGuy said:


> I got this real weird accent.......Should I move to the airport and tell them that I'm a "British citizen" that lost his passport?
> 
> :


You could try and pass yourself off as a Cuban. Just have to have a hand on American soil. 
Will get immediate immigrant status with all the perks.:eyebrows:


----------



## DeadGuy

SHendra said:


> I too feel a bit dishearted by our embassy. Took me days to get hold of someone in Alexs cause whenever I tried to phone abroad either my credit ran dry or I kept getting 'wrong number' when it was the right number.
> 
> I found a good flight I can get on next Friday if all goes well tomorrow or Monday. My only problem then will be to get to El Borg outside of Alexs. It's a night flight to *(meaning id have to leave Alexs at around 10pm or 11pm to get to the airport for 1am to fly for 3ish) *but in regard to my son it be the easiest one for me to do since he'll sleep it! Only a 2 hour stop over in Turkey also which is just in time for the little lad breakfast and a nappy change before on to London! For me this flight is ideal.. So fingers crossed!



Please keep the curfew in your mind, try to avoid breaking it as much as you can.

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## SHendra

DeadGuy said:


> Please keep the curfew in your mind, try to avoid breaking it as much as you can.
> 
> Hope everything goes well.


I not been out at all since before all this started. But far as flights go this be the best one I can do. Without going via Cairo etc. Other option would be to get outside of Alex's before the Curfew starts but I don't really fancy sitting at the airport with a baby from 7pm! I'll ask my embassy though when I go up for my son's passport. El borg has that ghosty eerie feel to it! It's in the middle of nowhere! lol


----------



## bat

SHendra said:


> I not been out at all since before all this started. But far as flights go this be the best one I can do. Without going via Cairo etc. Other option would be to get outside of Alex's before the Curfew starts but I don't really fancy sitting at the airport with a baby from 7pm! I'll ask my embassy though when I go up for my son's passport. El borg has that ghosty eerie feel to it! It's in the middle of nowhere! lol


Hi bat here I'm on a flight tue supposed to be 4 ish but due to curfew leaving at 12 ish pm instead can you not get to Cairo before curfew and leave next day your most welcome to stay with me before going to airport. My ticket was bought 6 weeks ago but seems to have come in handy otherwise not going anywhere .


----------



## SHendra

bat said:


> Hi bat here I'm on a flight tue supposed to be 4 ish but due to curfew leaving at 12 ish pm instead can you not get to Cairo before curfew and leave next day your most welcome to stay with me before going to airport. My ticket was bought 6 weeks ago but seems to have come in handy otherwise not going anywhere .


Hey bat,

Thats really nice of you to offer that, thank you. 

As it is my plans today failed! turned out the buyer of my flat has the wrong kind of bank account to do a transfer! (after standing in a queue for about an hour!) So instead I am having to await till he can get it all in cash over the next few days and do a transfer myself. I got someone from the embassy here in Alex's who have helped me out with a bank here in this city to be able to do that in 6 days. Then it's just a question of await a few days on top. How sad am I though I actually cried that I wasn't getting anywhere this week! Still 11 days isn't to long away after not being home in 4 years!

lol I'll keep up my spirits though.. like a donkey chasing a carrot their be a 'bacon butty' awaiting me at the other end! 

Thanks again to bat!


----------

